# work condition in Australia



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l would like to know in general how the immigrant are treated in Australia. anyone care to share ?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Its really difficult to say and it depends on many factors... Are you coming as on a sponsorship or with PR.

In most cases I would say you are treated well but it all depends on the company.

I for example arrived on sponsorship. I had paid for my own visa as well as I had offered to pay for the companies portion to get them registered in order to sponsor me.. I had been trying to get in AU for so long and I had an opportunity that I thought I would just cover the cost so that they could not back out.

After arriving I worked for them for 3 months. They were a total shocker!.

Anyways, I was unlucky. A lot of people on 457 visa say they have good experiences.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks for sharing. l am having a pr visa and have been working here for only a few years since arrived. l have gone through the common process of many immigrant and work visa expat went through to find the first job and going into jobs. l am not going down the path of emotional 'joy' ride on how l get to each stage. 
l have been through many downs rather that fulfill ing experiences in job and would not even think of career building at this stage but just try to stay in jobs.
Australian company would rather continue to 'test' your Australia Computer Association endorsed skillset by putting you into solving massive mess in work place rather than integrate new 'foreign' worker into the company culture. Given the 'reasonable' pay, l found almost zero for any training opportunity but worry about when l will be 'asked' to leave. l am still hold high esteem on my capability and skills, probably the recruiting agency approach reflect my skillset demand but keeps me wonder, how many skilled expat has really really make it by having fulfilling career here in Australia. 
l have only worked in my first foreign country so apologies if l may express negatively in this forum.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Honestly your comment is worrying me. I must say i heard lots of comments about how tough to get your 1st job. Heard that industry is quiet lately, pushing people to work in part time instead.


----------



## arora11 (Mar 24, 2013)

I too have heard similar things and not a single recruiter has replied in a positive manner...situation looks grim


----------



## rvanand1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of the migrants advice to change our field of expertise and they have done to get employed. While PR is mostly granted based on the Skill, actually the individual is not working for the skill he / she is brought to this country.

Aussie experience is a big excuse tool used by Companies and recruiters. Being from HR background, I would say any individual with interest to learn can get used to Aussie culture and can learn stuff that are required for the job. Today we live in technology era and do the Companies expect customers to have experience on the product they bring to the market? How many models and versions we have in a product / service that are new to all of us, don't we try and make use of it? While a person had decided to migrate to another land, he / she has the interest to learn and change. This is essential to un-learn and learn in the new land.

Migrants come with confidence to WIN, but they start loosing it when they start looking for employment.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

To be frank, i applied dozen of jobs offshore. So far no news yet. 
I was wondering is it because i'm not in Oz so they won't even look at my CV.
Of course the best is we could secure a job while we're landing but it seems impossible for now.
Found that all they stated in the post is Ozzie experience. It's pretty unfair to us really...and very subjective on how they judge your capabilities while don't even give you a chance to prove it.
We have to think positive by now.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l would think the Australia government has the agenda to 'import' foreign skills with the right intention to booast the economy and at the same time profit from the 'resource' that the immigrant brings with them but without properly aligning the new skillset immigrants possed to the economy needs. This can easily give local companies excuses to abuse 'imported' skilled migrant because the reason being there are too many choices out there and immigrant need jobs. To be fair to local Australian as well, some can't compete with immigrant in skills and experience, this again may cause social issue in the long term. 
Example of the misalignment in economy needs is easily reflected in single job was advertised by multiple agencies to fish for the 'right' candidate and again under strict aussie 'codes' the rest l leave it to your own imagination.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

At 1st i was quite reluctant to apply for permanent visa but for the children education sake, we go for a try and yes we got it. I was hoping my decision was right as we have coming so far.
So many questions in my mind that if our profession is in the SOL, how come we get the job so hard? Do they ever imagine for some people even spent thousand of dollars to get here and end up unemployed for months? People from 3rd world country even spent their whole life money to be here? They're not refugees nor asylum seekers but professionals! Don't tell me they have yet updating their SOL. I knew some people who were professionals give up their skill and end up in the kitchen or whatever casual work. This is not everyone of us want. Brain waste!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You are going to have to start somewhere and at the beginning it is worth taking any job that you can do. As the time goes on you do a bit more of market research and apply for more jobs. Your first landlord/real estate agent as well as your first employer become your first references in Australia.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l think most of the immigrant has the skills and knowledge on how to make a head start while arriving in Australia but lack of fact about the situation in Australia. Fair to say we are not 'stupid' or 'naive' as we have our endorsed skillset with certain body within Australia. 

Not all immigrant have luxury "resources" to come here checkin and spend their life savings to learn the fact of life about something like intelligent form of discrimination in certain areas of life and at the same time facing so many exploitation plus profit ripping institution around here in this rather more established high cost living society. 
Lots of immigrant choose Australia because of a far worse situation back with their home countries and also many with noble plan for their future generations. Also, we have to recognize the amazing work of immigration agency in marketing which somehow supported by influential organization in Australia. 

As immigrant myself, l would need to acknowledge that there is risk in every thing that you do but do not come here to dream a life of milk and honey as the history of Australia teach us in the 1800's when the first group of British people who sent here to live and developing Australia for small group of white aristocrat. You have to prepare to work hard and live smart to getting yourself through situations.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I think now what we should do is prepare ourselves to move in and think positively that we would certainly get a job for ourselves. My grandpa is an immigrants back in malaysia and now i'm moving down under further.
I don't expect much from Australia, just that there is education option for my future generation who can have a platform for them to enter the best education. This is what my grandpa told me whereby he's just a farmer who can't read nor write.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

we can stop the argument about the fact on how hard to get into and stay in the job with local Australian companies if you are non Australia white. Local tv news has confirmed this fact with a survey on their website ( l have not checked this website but only listen to the news yesterday) also announced in the survey results using a large survey sample of people looking for jobs in Australia. All we immigrant has to do is stay positive and confidence with your skills and competency plus to keep trying. l am hoping this situation will be improved and fixed when my kid is looking out for job in the future.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyway, eversince we decided to migrate, then turning back is not an option for us by now. Even though Oz has been labelled racist or whatsoever, but i think the impact is not as worst as back home though.


----------

